

Mono (.NET Framework) runs on the iPhone - bdfh42
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2008/Mar-10.html

======
TheTarquin
As a sometimes .NET developer that works in handheld devices, I think that
this means that my bosses should get me an iPhone. True, we work for the
manufacturing and utility industries and they'll never use the iPhone as a
platform, but you know, I should still get one. For, uh, cross platform
testing purposes and, er, other . . . job-related . . . .things.

~~~
michaelneale
And a playstation 3. Topographical network load testing.

~~~
marcus
A PS3 is probably the best bang per buck computing power you can buy for tasks
that can be parallelized.

Quite a few scientists use a small cluster of PS3 for their data crunching.

~~~
TheTarquin
Actually one of the guys I went to school with
(<https://publications.dev.java.net/seanfitzgerald/>) mentioned something like
that to me when details of the PS3 first started getting announced. He was
doing Beowulf clustering stuff and mentioned that he wouldn't mind getting his
hands on a few PS3s.

~~~
marcus
Of course... checkout Folding@Home stats <http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/main.py?qtype=osstats>

To make the comparison more relevant I look at the difference between Intel
based Macs(because they are all relatively new computers) and PS3s

------
bootload
I didn't recognise the site at first. This is Miguel de Icaza (creator of
Gnome) personal site. Now the big question. Can GTK+ be added? ~
<http://developer.imendio.com/projects/gtk-macosx/>

